# socializing



## dogrescuer1 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi,
We are an American older couple living in Khok Kloi, the first small coastal town on the mainland, just across the Sarasin Bridge from Phuket. Have been here awhile, but we are looking for a foreign couple to play cards with and hang out with once in a while. Anyone around? We miss speaking English!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

dogrescuer1 said:


> Hi,
> We are an American older couple living in Khok Kloi, the first small coastal town on the mainland, just across the Sarasin Bridge from Phuket. Have been here awhile, but we are looking for a foreign couple to play cards with and hang out with once in a while. Anyone around? We miss speaking English!


Howdy and welcome to the forum. The Thailand forum is quite slow at the moment but hopefully you'll get some information. If all else fails, pay a visit to the US Embassy/consulate there and see of one of the American citizens working there has any ideas.


Regards

Jet Lag


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

There is no US Embassy/consulate here in Phuket.
Very few Americans, either. Some retired. The rest have usually run from something.


----------

